# [SOLVED] HP DV6 Unusual screen issues



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

Hey,

I'm not sure how long this has been going, pretty sure it's recent. But I have a HP DV6 that is just over a year old.

Over the past couple of days I've noticed that when I start it up, the screen discolours at the 'starting windows' screen, it goes horizontal strips of white, with weird colours here and there. Then returns to normal. I've found the same just after startup when opening the internet, each time i opened a new tab it would discolour and the computer would slow slightly. After a few minutes it seems alright. yesterday it did it whilst trying to run skype also.

Does anybody have any ideas?

Some specs are shown below:

HP DV6
Intel I5 M520 2.4GHz
4GB Ram
640GB HDD
Nvidia GT230M (1GB) Graphics Card

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

from what i could find it has onboard video

the chip may be on it's way out

have you tried reinstalling the drivers

check your temps

you are using it on a hard flat surface

check what it is like in safe mode

if it were the ram i would have expected you to have had bsod issues


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

When you say chip on it's way out, is that the Nvidia video card or?
I'm afraid I know a bit about computers, but not a serious amount.

I updated the Nvidia software/drivers a few days ago, it's happened twice
since then unfortunately.

I've acquired soem software that checks temperatures and I will check it
on a semi-regular basis from now onwards but it appears to be running at a normal temperature. When I first bought it, it was on a harder surface, or my bed. But I usually put a book underneath, or something to simply avoid the heat outlet being covered to maintain a good temperature. But from around August onwards it has 95% of the time been on a cooling pad that I now use at all times.

If by chip you mean something other than the Nvidia card, may I please ask of some indication as to how you find out more about it so I can look for drivers.

Thank you for you response


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

according to the specs you do not have a video card but a nvidia video chip on the 
m/board

NVIDIA DRIVERS 270.61 WHQL


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Unfortunately that is the latest update I applied just a few days ago :\


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Hi please use a can of compressed air to clean out any dust or debris from the airvents and fan,does the issue replicate if you hook up a external monitor ? or if you alter the screen angle does it do it if you apply pressure to the edges of the lcd screen


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Nothing happens when I apply pressure to the screen, I have tried adjusting the angle to see if it affects it all since when it occurred yesterday, I tilted the screen slightly and it stopped - However this could just be perfect timing. So I will test this next time it happens. I also haven't had an external screen connected up at any time when it has happened, so have a screen hooked up almost permanently at the moment, will test this also. 

Also, this stopped happening for a while after I formatted it, but if I leave my computer on for long periods (leaving it to sleep or hibernating - not shutting down or restarting) after a day or two the computer freezes, completely. Leaving me with no option but to force shut it down. it did appear to stop after the format for a period of time, but it has now been approximately 6 weeks post format and I have begun to get the error again. Do you have any idea what this is?

Thank you for your responses, I appreciate your help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

for the freezes

run the h/drive makers diagnostic on the drive

if it comes up clear run

chkdsk /f


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

The scren issue could be the cable from the lcd to the motherboard either being slightly loose or streched it may also be worn with use


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

I'm sorry to have to ask this, but how do you run those disk checks?

And related to the cable, that is what I'm starting to think. I haven't seen it in a couple of days now though, so I haven't had the opportunity to adjust the screen tilt or see if it affects the external screen.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

option 2 here Disk Check - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

as far as I am aware my HDD is made by WD. I downloaded and ran a check which came back with no problems. So I will run the system disk check after my exams as the laptop is used constantly at the moment for mass revision and television as breaks. I'll post once again after that test..

As for the screen, I can confirm it doesn't discolour or do anything on an external screen and the lines/discolourations all cease if I move the screen. Is this a definite confirmation of it being the connection? If so, what course of action should I take?

Thank you all for your help, I appreciate it!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Hi it does sound pretty much like the cable connection is the issue reseating it or replacing are a couple of things to consider


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

hey,

Apologies for the late reply, exam term at uni and I had no free time to do any tests really.

Regarding the screen I'm almost 100% sure that you are right with it being the cable, outside of term time I live outside of the UK so we have to find a technician/repair shop before I can get that resolved. Thank you 

With regards to the issue with freezing, I ran what I think is the WD HDD test a long time ago and I believe I have written back about that reporting no issues, I have now done the windows disk check, it took approx 2 hours and since then I have had my computer freeze once again. Could it be related to a virus/spyware? Or is this a physical issue with the HDD itself.

Thank you again for your help, wouldn't mind having my laptop back to full working order where I can work/play games without knowing it could freeze at any time


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Hi this is the service manual which should give a parts list and will show you where the cable is located,as to malware run your antivirus and any malware scanners you may have if you have none then malwarebytes and superantispyware are usefull and have free versions,if you have run both tests for your hdd ie seatools for dos then the hdd is most likely fine,you could try running chkdsk /f/r from command prompt 
How to use CHKDSK just to cover all the bases
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...wbzGAw&usg=AFQjCNEY5O3EVhqYoRg-IkZ1hSLwNBS7CQ


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Thanks for the response, I'm just aboutnto run some scans with antimalware bytes and spybot when it is installed.

My Norton 360 license has just expired, it wasn't mine, a spare code from a friend. I was wondering whether this would be a good product to stick with, in comparison to norton Internet security and more importantly, other internet ecurity suites. I just ask while on the topic of scans. Internet research just comes back with extremely varied results with no real result, wondering if anybody really knows what is good and what isn't. Thanks again :smile:


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

I'm personally going to have to recommend that you stay away from Norton anti-virus products. They have managed to improve in the past, and have some good reviews, but I still think that other anti-virus products, free or not, can still do better than them. I also personally use Avast! Free Antivirus. Used to use AVG, and am a bit surprised that they are at (or near) the top now.

Free Antivirus - download and reviews
Best Free Antivirus - Reviews of the Best Free Antivirus for Windows

As for hard drive diagnostic utilities, there is SeaTools, and Data Lifeguard Diagnostic.


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Hey again,

One day I'll leave you alone, I promise 
I'm at home with my family so I admit I'm not using my laptop very much,
but I hadn't experienced the issue I opened this with regarding the complete
freezing of the device... So I decided to not shut it down and only Hibernate
for a few days as a test to see if it had ceased to happen. Unfortunately it hasn't and the computer froze.

I've ran all options you have provided which I am very gratful for, apart from the Seatools software which I have to be honest and say I didn't know what I was looking for in it and also the CHKDSK as I have never done that before, about to give that a shot. But I'm afraid there is no success so far with the other options..

Is there any possibility this is related to something on the HDD, or is it more likely to be physically on the HDD? I'm nearing the want to format it as a test.

Thank you again for your help and effort, it isn't going un-noticed


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Hi this is the tutorial for seatools for dos Seatools for DOS tutorial
this is about chkdsk CHKDSK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
did you switch from norton yet ? as it has been known to cause many issues with windows may be worth trying it as a test


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Oh god.. I share a 3 user license with my family and our 360 was renewed for a year so I'm running norton 360.. I've had it for over a year now and this problem only started to show it's face in Jan/fen time?

I'll run the sea tools test and report back. Thanks for the link!
I saw another forum where somebody removed the intel matrix storage driver and freezing on his laptop ceased.. Does anybody know anything about this?
I used to think I knew enough about computers...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

That is mainly used with raid set ups http://download.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/imsm_reference1.pdf


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

I'm afraid I'm not very good with anything about RAID. I did some searching after finding the forum about it to see what it is and whether it is necessary. Do you think it is important, or would it be worth uninstalling to see if that is the issue?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Hi if your not using it you might try but make sure you have a copy of it in case you need to reinstall


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

hey guys,
In my last post I mentioned removing the Intel Matrix Storage Driver. I read somewhere that this was replaced by Intel Rapid Storage Technology.
So I uninstalled the IMSD and replaced it with IRST and haven't had a freezing problem since.. Or so far at least! So I thank you for your help and advice, most appreciated. I can happily say that so far, the issue is resolved 
Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6 Unusual screen issues*

Good to hear,you can mark this as solved using the thread tools near the top of the page cheers


----------

